# Mitsubishi 82inch TV



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi i just recently bought a new tv its a 82inch Mitsubishi, The picture seems a little dark i have raised the brightness on control panel but it still seems dark. Was wondering if there is a specific trick to getting the picture right or

http://www.amazon.com/Mitsubishi-WD...4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1320005337&sr=1-4


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Have you checked any Mitsu TV forums?


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

I dont know of any


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Check the picture mode. When the TV is on press the Picture button on the remote. I thought my 57" Mitsubishi (I am so jealous right now) was going dead but it turns out my daughter had just changed the picture mode. I set it back to natural and it looks wonderful once more.


----------

